# LOW



## ontheice4eyes (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm heading up to LOW this weekend, just wondering if anyone has been up there lately and what kind of success that they have had. Also if anyone has tried any chubby darters up there or what they had luck on for their setups. I have not been up there yet this year so any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

The fish have been biting....just need to find the deep water.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Was up there this hard water season and pulled a 38" pike with the chubby darter... Only made it half way down the hole when i realized all the slack on top of the hole. You can try checking this site too, usually has some really great info.. Fishingminnesota.com :wink:


----------



## ontheice4eyes (Feb 20, 2008)

Just wanted to update you guys on the trip we were only able to fish Saturday on the big water, had to visit with the family a little bit too. We went out on Adrians road and fished out of one of their houses in about 35 fow. Fishing wasnt crazy but three of us, my mom had never fished and my girlfriend had only been out a couple times, ended up with 6 sauger and 3 walleyes that we kept and quite a few little guys that went back into the water to be caught another day.


----------

